# Louisiana Flounder Limits



## Captain Marty

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

The flounder run is in full swing on Sabine Lake. Catching daily limits of ten (10) flounder.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Flounder Run*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Flounder Run is in full swing*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

After a the latest cold front the flounder are on the move on Sabine Lake. Mild temperatures for the next ten days will provide some fantastic flounder fishing.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Flounder Run*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

The bad news is that for the eleventh year in a row the flounder run is OVER in the state of Texas on November 1st. Yes, on November 1st of the each of the last eleven years the flounder run has ended. With a daily limit of TWO flounder, itâ€™s not worth flounder fishing in Texas. Additionally, this daily limit of TWO flounder will continue until the middle of December and possession limit is equal to the daily bag.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20090326f

But the good news, the flounder run has just started in Louisiana. The daily limit is TEN each consecutive day. Additionally, guide limits count in Louisiana.

The reduction of flounder limit in Texas during the last eleven years has provided Louisiana with some outstanding flounder fishing.

Letâ€™s go flounder fishing!!


----------



## dirtdobber

Nice catch!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Flounder Limits and a Few Trout*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]


----------



## rmlove82

Nice! I count 11 flounder...whatâ€™s the limit again for LA? Is it not 10 per person? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anithadixon

They are looking great. May I know the limit?


----------



## fishinganimal

*Limit*

10 per and the Guide keeps a limit too



anithadixon said:


> They are looking great. May I know the limit?


----------



## Hayniedude24

Nice tater chips.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Sabine Lake Flounder Run*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Flounder Run*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

The mild weather this last week has lead to some fantastic flounder fishing. The forecast calls for a few more days of above average temperatures. Looks like the flounder run on Sabine Lake may last until the middle of December. I have a few openings in early December.

Send me an email, text or PM for my open dates.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Flounder Run*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

Great year for flounder on Sabine Lake. I tiil have a few open dates in December. The run should continue until the next major cold front.

Text, email or PM me if interested in a flounder trip.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Taken No Prisoners Today*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

I have Tuesday December 3rd available.


----------



## Captain Marty

*December Open Dates*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

The flounder run on Sabine Lake continues. The water temperature today was 64 degrees. The run will continue until water temperature drops to 50 degrees.

A cold front is schedule for this weekend. This should get the doormats moving. The best is yet to come.

With that being said, my open dates are:

Thursday Dec 5th
Saturday Dec 7th
Dec 9th thru 13th
and Sunday Dec 15th

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Before Thanksgiving Flounder Limits*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

Flounder run is continuing on Sabine Lake. With the mild temperatures the flounder are stacked up in the channel and not moving into the gulf. This is making for some excellent flounder fishing.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Two Tables Full*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

My charter today got tired of catching flounder so we moved over to a reef in the channel and caught a mess of trout.

Flounder run is still in full swing. The water temperature is 61 degrees and the best is still ahead of us. The flounder should still be around until the water temperature drops to 50 degrees.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Catching flounder two at a time*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

Congratulation to Austin Scott. While fishing with his father this week, Austin landed a Texas Flounder Limits on one cast. His father netted the dual for a great father/son experience.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Doormats are Moving*

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]


----------



## Fleurrose

rmlove82 said:


> Nice! I count 11 flounder...whatâ€™s the limit again for LA? Is it not 10 per person?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting I always enjoy reading and learn something from you each time.
The winter white bass on Livingston do the same thing, you get bit in a tiny spot of water and nothing a foot away from any side.


----------



## Fleurrose

Fleurrose said:


> Thanks for posting I always enjoy reading and learn something from you each time.
> The winter white bass on Livingston do the same thing, you get bit in a tiny spot of water and nothing a foot away from any side.
> audacity temp mail origin


No one answer here...


----------

